# Euskara: imperativo con objetos directos y indirectos



## MaijaPoppanen

Kaixo!

Sé que se puede decir por ejemplo: "*Esaiozu ez nagoela*" -> Dile que no estoy. Sin embargo, no sé cómo se forman estos tipos de imperativos. No estoy seguro, pero creo que esaiozu = esa(n) + i + o + zu (i, o y zu son de la tabla nor-nori-nork).
Si tengo razón, ¿puedo decir p.ej. "emaizkiguzu" -> dánoslos?

Ahora bien, pero que pasa si el verbo no termina en una n. ¿Hay que quitar algo en el verbo? 
Cómo diría p.ej. 
Llámame    deit o deitut (o quizás deizait o deituzait (no sé si hay que añadir también "zai" de la tabla))
Léelo     irakurruzu o irakurriuzu
¿O mis propuestas son totalmente incorrectas? 

¿Y si el verbo es sintético?
Tráemelos = ¿ekarrizkitzu? (ekar(ri) + i + zki + t + zu)


----------



## Lurrezko

Es un tema extenso. La forma que propones, *esaiozu*, corresponde a un verbo sintético, *esan*. Como supones, estás añadiendo las terminaciones de nor-nori-nork correspondientes: _esaiozu _(dile),_ esaidazue_ (decidme), etc. Puedes hacer lo mismo con algún otro verbo sintético:_ emaizkiozu_ (dáselos), y también con algún verbo frecuente que, sin ser sintético, tiene formas sintéticas de imperativo: _galdeiozu_ (pregúntaselo), _utzidazu_ (déjame).

Con verbos no sintéticos (y también con los sintéticos) se usan los verbos auxiliares* edin* y *ezan*: edin para los verbos del tipo NOR y ezan para los del tipo NORK, que se añaden al radical del verbo principal. Usarás en cada caso la forma nor-nori-nork correspondiente:
_
Ez itzazu bota!_ ¡No los tires!
_Ez ezazu horrelakorik esan!_ ¡No digas eso!
_Dei nazazu!_ ¡Llámame!
_Eros iezazkidazu txartelak!_ ¡Cómprame las entradas!

Con las formas de 1ª y 3ª persona se usa normalmente el subjuntivo, salvo en lenguaje formal o administrativo:

_Has gaitezen lehenbailehen!_ ¡Empecemos cuanto antes!
_Ez diezagutela gezurrik esan!_ ¡Que no nos mientan!

Esperemos a que un nativo lo confirme y lo complete.
Saludos


----------



## mydr

Kaixo, Lurrezkok esandakoa zuzena da. Totalmente de acuerdo con la explicación de Lurrezko.


----------



## enaitz2010

Kaixo, guztioi! Barkatu zuen eztabaidan edo sartzeagatik. Perdonad que me entrometa. La explicación de Lurrezko es bastante completa pero tiene algún error. (Esaidazu ---> *esadazu*; emaizkiozu ---> _*emazkiozu*_.
Si MaijaPoppanen sigue interesada, voy a intentar poner la tabla de *Nor-Nori-Nork* (no sé cómo quedará transcrita):
*esa*------  (ZKI) - DA - ---
*ema-----* (ZKI) - --- - *k/n*
*ekar-----* (ZKI) - (i)O - ---
*erama---* (ZKI) - GU - ---
*entzu----* (ZKI) - --- - *zu*
*utzi------* (ZKI) - --- - *zue*
*galde----* (ZKI) - (i)E - ---
*egi-------* (ZKI) - --- - ---

ESAIOZU amari! -- ESADAZU egia!
EMAZKOIZU horri! -- EMADAZU OGIA!
EKARRIOZU ura umeari! -- EKARDAZU ura, mesedez!
ERAMAIOZU Joni! -- ERAMAIEZU gurasoei!
ENTZUDAZU, arren! -- ENTZUGUZU ondo!
UTZIDAZU dirua! -- UTZIGUZUE giltza!
GALDEIOZU amari! -- GALDEIEZU lagunei!
EGIDAZU mesede bat! -- EGIOZU arrautza bat!
_("Euskal Gramatika Osoa" liburutik aterata)_
Eutsi ildo honetan!
Agur


----------



## mydr

Aupa Enaitz, 
Onartu behar dut ez naizela hizkuntzalaria baina euskaldun zahar eta hizkuntzarekin lan egiten duen profesional bezala ere, ez nuen idatzizko forma honen berririk. Eskerrik asko azalpenagatik.


----------



## Lurrezko

enaitz2010 said:


> Kaixo, guztioi! Barkatu zuen eztabaidan edo sartzeagatik. Perdonad que me entrometa. La explicación de Lurrezko es bastante completa pero tiene algún error. (Esaidazu ---> *esadazu*; emaizkiozu ---> _*emazkiozu*_.



Kaixo, enaitz, eta eskerrik asko adibideengatik. Aipatu duzun gramatika berean (Ilari Zubiri, Euskal Gramatika Osoa) paragrafo hau aurkitu dut. Zer deritzozu? Bi ahozko formatatik zein erabiltzen ohi duzu?


Hola, enaitz, y gracias por los ejemplos. En la misma gramática que has mencionado (Ilari Zubiri, Euskal Gramatika Osoa) he encontrado este párrafo. ¿Qué opinas? ¿Cuál de las dos formas orales sueles usar?




> Aipatu beharra dago, halaber, taulan eskainitako adizkiak Euskaltzaindiak gomendatuak badira ere, ez direla inola ere erabilienak euskara mintzatuan. Izan ere, hegoaldean 3. pertsonakoek ezezik, gainerako adizki guzkiek ere “i” hartzen dute, baita pluralean daudenean ere. Adibidez: esaIdazu, emaIzkidazu, entzuIdazu, galdeIdazu, eta abar.


Es necesario mencionar, asimismo, que aunque los verbos de la tabla que se ofrece son los recomendados por la Euskaltzaindia, no son de ningún modo los usados en el euskara hablado. En efecto, en el sur no sólo la 3ª persona, sino también el resto llevan “i”, también cuando están en plural. Por ejemplo: esaIdazu, emaIguzu, emaIzkidazu, entzuIdazu, galdeIdazu, etcétera.


Eskerrik asko


----------



## enaitz2010

Kaixo guztioi eta Lurrezkoari batez ere!
Benetan ez dut eztabaidetan sartu nahi. _"Euskal Gramatika Osoa"_ liburuan zuk aipatzen duzun azalpena adierazten da, izan ere. Baina orri berean, azalpen guztien ondorio, zera esaten da:_ "Hala ere, euskara idatzian Euskaltzaindiak proposatutako adizkiak erabili behar dira"._
Beharbada_ "deformazio profesionala"_ izango da; baina euskaraz zein gazteleraz _"hizkuntza normatiboa"_ saiatzen naiz erabiltzen eta irakasten. Gero, beti bezala, ikasle bakoitzak nahi duena egingo du kanpoan; ikasgelan behintzat, ez. 

Sí, se dice así, como se dicen tantas cosas. No obstante, y tal vez sea_ "deformación profesional"_, intento utilizar tanto en castellano como en euskara la_ "lengua normativa"_. Sobre todo con alumnos cuya lengua materna es el castellano, ¿para qué "inducirles" al uso de unas formas que solo se constata su uso oral en algunas zonas, por amplias que sean, y cuyo uso escrito está desaconsejado? 
Agur.


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Muchísimas gracias a todos.

Eskerrik asko!


----------

